# Full Bottle Of Electric Bitters



## CanYaDigIt (Apr 18, 2009)

I bought a full bottle of Electric Brand Bitters off ebay for $11 (that's including shipping).  It has about 60% lable on it.  My question is, is it worth more then the $11 I paid for it because it's full?  If not, do you think it's safe to try some 100 year old bitters?  I haven't even recieved it yet, but I'm getting mighty curious.


----------



## Penn Digger (Apr 20, 2009)

Haven't seen the bottle, but sounds like a great deal.  Label?  I wouldn't drink it!  Somebody could have put "God Knows What" in there in more than a 100 years.


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 20, 2009)

Iif it's seperated, sedimented and stratified, give it a good shake before opening.. put a few glugs into a blender with a banana and some strawberries.. ice to taste..


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Apr 20, 2009)

Here's the pics from ebay.  It should arrive tomorrow and I'll post a better one.


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Apr 20, 2009)

embossed side


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Apr 20, 2009)

top


----------



## capsoda (Apr 20, 2009)

I would leave it sealed. You don't find too many with lables and contents. If you want to try it use a vet hypodermic to draw some out.


----------



## ajohn (Apr 20, 2009)

Too bad part of the label is missing,but that seal has got to be a pretty rare find!I would almost remove the rest of the label and live with the embossing.That's just my opinion,even tho I have a few bitters,I'm not a bitters collector.So...,if I did a bitters NO-NO,I am truly sorry.Anthony


----------



## LC (Apr 20, 2009)

I would not try putting any of that crap in my mouth . Like a fool I opened up a bottle of 1959 Vivhy Water once thinking it would be alright to taste it , and was sick for two days . First and last stunt like that I will try pulling again ........


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 20, 2009)

If it were me I would be wondering what it tasted like while it sat on my shelf looking at me every day.So I would get my wife to taste it and ask her ...how is it??


----------



## LC (Apr 20, 2009)

HUMMMMMMMMMMM ,,,,,,,, *why didn't I think of that* ...................


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 20, 2009)

That's a very awesome bottle with the seal and everything!  How old is it?  I should probably know the answe to that question.  Who wouldn't be curious to try some?  I guess if you could find the formula that was used, it might help you decide.  Medicines were so unreliable then, who knows?  Gunth's idea seems logical.  I'm sure it didn't taste good then, so it probably won't be very good now.  Do let us know if you try it.


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Apr 20, 2009)

[]I got the bottle today.  Couldn't be happier with it.  10" and in great condition.  NOT GONNA TRY IT THOUGH!!!!!!


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Apr 20, 2009)

If Ive gotta go REALLY bad I'll crack it open[X(][X(]


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Apr 20, 2009)

Another nice part of this bottle......It's ABM, but one of the embossed sides is sunken in.  I read somewhere that a crude Lightning is unusual because their machine made.  Kinda cool too.


----------



## div2roty (Apr 20, 2009)

I like Ricks idea, the next full bottle I get I am going to get his wife to try it first.  If she gets sick for a few days I won't drink any.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 20, 2009)

I would at least smell it [:-]


----------



## div2roty (Apr 20, 2009)

I'd smell it too, I did that with some pharmacy bottles before.  Not smart to do, but I took chemistry in college and did stupid stuff then too.


----------



## div2roty (Apr 20, 2009)

Maybe Ricks wife should smell it before she drinks it.


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 20, 2009)

I gotta say I would be curious enough to open it.. and see what the old schnozz tells me about it.. but that would, of course, mean breaking the seal.. a bottle value nono..[>:]


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Apr 20, 2009)

Some more cool pics......A tiny partial lable on the back


----------



## div2roty (Apr 20, 2009)

Curiosity killed the cat.


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Apr 20, 2009)

ALL THE......


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Apr 20, 2009)

...WAY OVER.....


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Apr 20, 2009)

.....THE TOP.....


----------



## glass man (Apr 20, 2009)

GOOD BUY ON THAT! LONG AGO I HAD AN OLD BOX OF SOMETHING THAT HAD GREEN LEAVES IN IT. IT WAS FROM JACOB''S PHARMACY WHERE COCA COLA WAS FIRST SOLD. I FORGET WHAT THE MED. WAS SUPPOSED TO DO ,BUT IT SAID TO MAKE A TEA OUT OF IT. WELL I WAS HOPING IT WAS CANNABIS IN NATURE AS SOME MEDS. WERE. BOILED UP THE TEA, DRANKED IT AND IT WAS SORTA DUSTY TASTING ,BUT....THAT WAS IT![]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 20, 2009)

I couldn't do it, I would have to smell it at least,and I would probably taste it on my finger.But thats just me.[8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 20, 2009)

[][][][]LMAO!!!!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Apr 21, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: sewellbottleman
> 
> I have a Siberian Huskie that has about ingested everything you could possibly think of.here is a small list of his Gastric accomplishments.Money,1 dollar,10 dollar, twenty dollar,coins,a pint bottle of Amaretto,live pigieons,milk bottle gallon 2 percent fat type,entire pizzas,pulled our turkey out of the oven and devoured it on Christmas two years ago,All of the halloween candy this year (large Jacolantern) we keep the candy in,tooth paste,spent baby diapers,bottles of soda and beer,cleaned out our entire lunch meat and cheese drawer in the refrigerator,Liquor filled candy from our German Relatives(three large Boxes 40 candys each)pounds of raw bacon,he loves onion dip,boxes of cereal,Gallons of ice cream ,Birthday cakes,Tasty kakes philly style pastry for those not farmiliar,Swedeish fish,My sons play army men when he was 10 ears old,The dog screamed when he passed Pattons army out his platoon all kidding aside the vet laughed hysterically after the dog was out of danger.He might be the candidate you need to test the bitters for you.


 So, I'm guessing you don't have any cats, as many dogs have a tendency to treat the litterbox as their own personal candy dish.[8D]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Apr 21, 2009)

LOL[] 
 Flashback!
 About 20 years ago, I had a stray that got into our house and lived there for months. Every time I would see this cat, it would run into this hole behind the bathtub and hide on the ceiling. Finally one day I chased it down to the basement, locked it in the front room and got it out of the house by spraying a hose at it - finally ran out a window, but he really didn't want to go!


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 21, 2009)

That's so funny Sewell.  When I worked at a vet's office, we got calls all the time about dogs eating all kinds of things.  I guess it's just their nature.  I love dogs and cats.  Our one cat loves potato chips.  Go figure.
 As for the bottle, those were great pictures!  Why not send a small sample to a lab using Gunth's method?  Then you know if you're in the clear.  Seems everyone wants to try some.  Has anyone ever tried other bottles contents?  When my back and neck are acting up, I look longingly at the empty bottle of Dr. McMunn's Elixir of Opium on our shelf [] LOL


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Apr 21, 2009)

Somewhere on the forum I read about someone cracking a bottle of Piso's Cure.  I'd probably give that one a shot.[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 21, 2009)

When I was a kid I bought a half full Laudanum med from an antique store ( and not a responsibly managed one I guess, although they wouldn't let me buy a snuff tin) ..anyway my mom confiscated the laudanum.. don't know what she did with it..but it was the '70's..[&:]


----------

